
GDPR and the End of the Internet’s Grand Bargain - jedwhite
https://hbr.org/2018/04/gdpr-and-the-end-of-the-internets-grand-bargain
======
fuscy
I think I’m going to have to start learning Russian. An explanation as to why
will follow.

As the article states, there will be a monetary price to pay in order to
implement and then uphold GDPR. The fine is also stated in Euro. If the
legislation is made so that it deters companies in first world countries from
breaching it, then what is the result for countries like România or Bulgaria
where 249 euro is the minimum wage for one third of the work force.

East Europe already has a long history of using pirated software especially
when a game or photoshop are the monthly food money.

This move will begin a segmentation of the internet with new Scihub sites
popping up left and right that are pirating content from Western sites and
making it free with maybe malicious ads in the East.

The privacy regulations will be nonexistent and as the sites will be in
Russian, there’s no reason to be targeted for EU citizens.

After Facebook and Twitter being used by Russia to do propaganda, imagine the
fun of having the entire eastern bloc trapped in an internet bubble due to
commercial reasons from the west. Screw WashingtonPost.. long live Sputnik.

------
kenbaylor
GDPR will have a massive effect no matter where you are. The trickle-down
affects are key.

Many large companies do business with Europe. Many of them are implementing
GDPR-like controls and/or adopting Privacy Shield. Other US companies doing
business with them must adhere to the new vendor controls these US-companies
have adopted, or lose that business.

Across the world, (e.g. Singapore, Philippines and Japan) Privacy laws are
being re-written to align parts of local law to GDPR.

The US has limited privacy laws generally (e.g. dat breach notification laws
in CA and MA), but has adopted specific protections depending on industry
(HIPAA for healthcare, GLBA for Banking). More like likely occur.

